# Where to get cheap hops and grain in sydney.



## homebrewkid (12/9/16)

Jist looking for hops and grain in sydney, where is a good place to get it.

Cheers.


----------



## welly2 (12/9/16)

Cheap? Unlikely, but there's a bunch of places to buy supplies. Dave's Home brew in North Sydney, Hop and Grain in Marrickville, Sydney Home-brew Shop in Alexandria, to start with. Loads of shops further out, I think there's a place in Petersham now too.


----------



## Tony121 (12/9/16)

The Brew Shop in Peakhurst is pretty good on hop pricing


----------



## SBOB (12/9/16)

All Things Homebrew in Penrith is where the grain bulk buy goes through, so they may be an option


----------



## Blind Dog (13/9/16)

Sydney's a pretty big place, so it depends a little on where you're based and what you're looking for as it doesn't make a lot of sense to save $5 on grain if you're going to have to spend $20 on tolls getting there and back.

All below is based on experience over 2 years or so before we moved south 18m ago:

Barleyman was excellent, but is sadly no more.

ESB/The Brew Shop in Peakhurst is pretty well stocked and decent prices - ring ahead a day or so before if you're buying grain as some supplies are kept offsite.

The country brewer franchises have a reasonable range, and can order in from a wider range of grain, hops and yeasts. I'd avoid their packaged pre-milled grain as milled grain deteriorates rapidly. Their liquid Yeats prices were excellent, Brian and hops not so much

The shops closer to the city (Dave's, Hop and Grain) were expensive for some things, reasonable for others, but had limited ranges

Asquith Homebrew was my closest HBS, but only had a limited all-grain offering, although decent hop selections and good for dried yeast, LDME for starters, and bits and pieces.


----------



## malt junkie (13/9/16)

Absolute now in Penrith, have been pretty good across the board, and Pat knows his stuff. Though a good hour away from you. Be prepared to have a chat.


----------



## Dave70 (13/9/16)

You're only a leisurely 53 km from Absolute Homebrew. 

Pats one of the good guys. 

https://www.absolutehomebrew.com.au/


----------



## Dave70 (13/9/16)

malt junkie said:


> Absolute now in Penrith, have been pretty good across the board, and Pat knows his stuff. Though a good hour away from you. *Be prepared to have a chat.*


Beat me to it.

Oh yes..


----------



## Bribie G (13/9/16)

I'd go Peakhurst if I lived in the MacArthur area. About 30 mins.
The Brew Shop is the walk in shop front for ESB and their prices are similar to other major outlets like Craftbrewer etc.
They also stock Whitelabs which is a useful point of difference.


----------



## homebrewkid (13/9/16)

Fortunately for me im a delivery driver for a small business and i pretty much cover all of Sydney metro area, today i happen to be heading to Richmond, so i guess im going via penrith on the way back for a chat, 

Cheers guys.


----------



## Mikedub (13/9/16)

welly2 said:


> Cheap? Unlikely, but there's a bunch of places to buy supplies. Dave's Home brew in North Sydney, Hop and Grain in Marrickville, Sydney Home-brew Shop in Alexandria, to start with. Loads of shops further out, I think there's a place in Petersham now too.


where abouts in Petersham Welly?


----------



## malt junkie (13/9/16)

I was a regular when Absolute was in St Marys, bought most of my hops and grain there, Base by the sack and a top up of spec's. His Wyeast selection was pretty reasonable too.


----------



## Mikeyr (13/9/16)

If you're going to buy bags of grain, ring the store and get a quote. Most will do better than a "published" price for full bags, particularly for multiple bags. Just purchased 3 at a North Shore HBS and got within a few $ of the recent bulk buy pricing. Penrith pick up was going to cost me a lot of tolls and gas.


----------



## Jez (13/9/16)

Mikedub said:


> where abouts in Petersham Welly?


It's a new Country Brewer store on Crystal St just up from Parramatta Rd


----------



## Leviathan (13/9/16)

malt junkie said:


> Absolute now in Penrith, have been pretty good across the board, and Pat knows his stuff. Though a good hour away from you. Be prepared to have a chat.


Great bloke is Pat, you sure wont get any cut corners type advice from him thats for sure.


----------



## BrewedCrudeandBitter (16/9/16)

I really miss Barleyman


----------



## pcmax (21/9/16)

I am a regular at the Peakhurst and Kirawee home brew shops. 
One thing I realised very quickly was that it works out far cheaper to buy your base grains in 25kg bags from these guys. 
For example if you buy it by the kg its about $4.50-$5.5 per kg. If you buy in bulk it works out to about $2.50 per kg. They are happy to mill it for you if you bring it back in and buy a few specialty malts for your latest brew.


----------

